# undiagnosed abdominal and pelvic pain suffering daily



## Sydney Rose (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello, my name is Sydney, I am 20 years old, and suffer from chronic abdominal and pelvic pain. I have been through the ringer with abdominal medical testing (colonoscopy, endoscopy, gastric emptying, colon biopsy, barium enema, manometry, and so on...) which has still left me with no answers because all the tests showed up normal. I am just now seeing a gynecologist and they are going to do further testing, but I am very skeptical that they can help me at all because I have had no luck with doctors. Here is what happens: I have abdominal pain, fullness, tightness, and trapped gas most or almost every second of my life. I have dealt with my constipation by taking OxyPowder and using a SquattyPotty, but I still experience pain. I experience pelvic and urinary pain often. The pelvic pain is hell for about 10 days before my period, eases up slightly, and then returns halfway through my period, where an occasional trip to the ER is made because the pain leaves me screaming/crying. I have pain in my pelvis when I defecate, so thank god for the squatty potty or I wouldn't be able to push anything out at all. I have pain in my pelvis most times after intercourse. When ever I have a BM, I experience cramping, incomplete movement, and pain afterwards. I feel fatigued and just plain tired all the time (not how a 20 year old who is overall very healthy, should feel). I had a cyst on my ovary when I was younger, and started my cycle very late. Don't know if that factors in at all. Living in pain everyday makes it very difficult to be happy, but I manage because I have support. Eating is almost 85-90% of the time accompanied with pain. Before you ask, yes, I have been through the ringer with food allergies, and have avoided foods throughout my life. Done the fodmaps, went paleo/whole food, I take vitamins, do yoga, walk/jog, and was a vegetarian for years but had to add meat in my diet to help me go and have some energy. If anyone has any suggestions, I really appreciate it.

PS: sometimes I also experience extreme fatigue

Thank you,

Sydney


----------

